# Wifi issues



## cesar2010 (Oct 17, 2011)

hi i installed ICS / CM9 - BUILD10.1 on my samsung cdma I800 and was working great but starting getting erros n FC's so decided to try other roms, AOKP and then the latest cm nightlies but i have terruble wifi issues connect and disconnects very frequently. Didnt have these issues with the 10.1 build any ideas why or what should i do.


----------



## cesar2010 (Oct 17, 2011)

I noted that all th other roms use different kernels would this have effect on it really not my thing? the stable build 10.1 uses Jt's 2.5.35.7 not sure what it means but maybe someone else does.


----------



## ianphillips1 (Aug 24, 2011)

try green power in the play store to control your Wi-fi


----------

